# 1998 country coach Intrigue where is the compression brake?



## mt-traveler (Aug 16, 2011)

Help! new here sorry!
where is the compression brake for a 1998 Country Coach Intrigue? sorry don't know where it is!


----------



## LEN (Sep 2, 2011)

First you most have the on off switch either leftside of dash or the trans shift area. Now if you are looking for the brake itself( trying to visualize here as I'm on some good drugs from the heart surgery) its on one side of the turbo or the other looks kinda like a valve with and accuation rod on it(this needs grease every once in a while.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you talking Exhaust Brake or Engine Brake?  Len, great to have you back on the forum.  Pain meds or no pain meds.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 5, 2011)

sounds like some I take, glad to have you back Len, 
also the same question exhaust or engine


----------



## larold (Sep 26, 2011)

Len is on the right track. Its between the turbo and the muffler if your talking about the exhaust brake.


----------

